# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Old Italian mtdna from Aurignacian period

## Sile

http://www.sciencemag.org/content/su...Benazzi.SM.pdf

cannot copy the summary.......read the PDF attached

mostly about a ligurian mtdna ( Bombrini ) and a veneto mtdna ( fumane) 

the Fumane near lake Garda /Verona seems to have markers associated with Hv9c

----------


## Pax Augusta

> http://www.sciencemag.org/content/su...Benazzi.SM.pdf
> 
> cannot copy the summary.......read the PDF attached
> 
> mostly about a ligurian mtdna ( Bombrini ) and a veneto mtdna ( fumane) 
> 
> the Fumane near lake Garda /Verona seems to have markers associated with Hv9c


Thanks for sharing this, Sile.





> The Protoaurignacian culture is pivotal to the debate about the timing of the arrival of modern humans in Western Europe and the demise of Neandertals. However, which group is responsible for this culture remains uncertain. We investigated dental remains associated with the Protoaurignacian. The lower deciduous incisor from Riparo Bombrini is modern human, based on its morphology. The upper deciduous incisor from Grotta di Fumane contains ancient mitochondrial DNA of a modern human type. These teeth are the oldest human remains in an Aurignacian-related archeological context, confirming that by 41,000 calendar years before the present, modern humans bearing Protoaurignacian culture spread into Southern Europe. Because the last Neandertals date to 41,030 to 39,260 calendar years before the present, we suggest that the Protoaurignacian triggered the demise of Neandertals in this area.


https://www.sciencemag.org/content/e...a2773.abstract

----------


## LeBrok

> Thanks for sharing this, Sile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sciencemag.org/content/e...a2773.abstract


Is it only one mtDNA they got? How this Hv9c fits within known haplogroups and haplogroup tree?

----------

